# High Elf Sword Masters



## grumpyolddragon (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi,

I was just wondering what opinions were for taking HE Sword Masters in a 1500-2000pt army. I'm thinking of running 2 squads of 10 with full command or should I just combine the 2 sqauds into 1 big squad with command? Thoughts?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Swordmasters are usually pretty rape, but you have to get them into combat. Splitting them into two units of 10 is about as bad as you could run them, one 20-man unit, 7-wide should be good.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

For every sword master you buy, it's a Phoenix guard you can't.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sword masters are good, white lions are better, phoenix guard are best... SMs just die too fast to shooting and magic for my liking, which is why I prefer the other special options.

A long time ago, back when I actually bothered using my HE I liked to take SMs in units of 7... it worked beautifully, pumping out 14 S5 attacks and then not getting hit back. Unfortunately with the coming of 8th ed the mini-SM unit has died, step up attacks and steadfast means that your unit has very little to win and a whole lot to lose.

White Lions have similar problems but at least they dont get massacred by bows on the way to the fight... meanwhile PGs can get to the fight, last long enough to win it and manage to keep fighting....


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I played in a 1k tournie today, using two units of Swordmasters, one of 10, one of fifteen.

Now, I grant, the tables were smaller than regulation, giving the bad guys less of a chance to shoot me on the way in, but the performed well. Running two units gave me much more flexability than a single unit of 25 would have.

If you have doubts about their staying power, back them up with Lore of Life, Regrowth & Flesh to Stone covereth a multitude of sins.


----------

